# Upside down recep. predicament??



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

robertc65 said:


> I installed one outlet Ground down and one ground up then presented both to my wife for her consideration. She said ground down. So there you have it


:w00t: :laughing: :clap: :notworthy

Smart man!


----------

